# New to Uber in Orlando, Insurance questions totally unanswered by Uber



## ReallyCoolKids (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am a new Uber driver (haven't even given a ride yet) and I have some pretty basic questions about insurance that Uber is for some reason refusing to answer. 

Do I need a commercial insurance policy? If I call Geico and ask about it, will they drop me on the spot? 

I have heard Uber provides insurance, but I never got an email about it, and I can't find it on their help site. If I get pulled over, what do I show the police? Do I show them my personal insurance or will that get me in trouble?

I love using uber as a passenger, but honestly I am kind of blown away at how unwilling they are to respond to my emails. The one reponse I got from them was "What are your questions" even though I had already asked them I re-phrased and asked again only to get no response. I check my junk folder every day and nothing. 

I just want to know how to drive legally. I have been finding articles like these that have scared me away from launching the app:

***never mind, I'm not allowed to post links for some insane reason***

Most of those links are from 2014, so are they even still valid? Do I need a vehicles for hire permit before driving? AARRRAGGHHHHHH!!! So many unanswered questions! If you haven't noticed, I'm the type of person who likes to dot their I's and cross their T's before doing anything.

Sorry for the long post. Any and all help (even if it's links to other threads in this forum that I couldn't find) is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks and have a great day everyone!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Sort of a dead giveaway isn't it. Call your local vehicle for hire station, or local police station and see what they say. You'll likely get an unsatisfying yet truthful answer. Unless you can obtain commercial insurance or rideshare insurance, its a roll of the dice for whatever little money you are paid.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

ReallyCoolKids said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a new Uber driver (haven't even given a ride yet) and I have some pretty basic questions about insurance that Uber is for some reason refusing to answer.
> 
> ...


I'd say you're doing the right thing in asking all of these questions and I'd also say you're doing a hopeless thing by inquiring to Uber about insurance issues . . once you do your homework and find out what is really happening here you will be running for the hills . . since day 1 this entire Uber model has been built on deception, lies, fraud not to mention Uber is relying heavily on driver ignorance and desperation . . begin studying and i am sorry in advance for what you will be discovering


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

When your using the driver app, there is a button for WAYBILL. This will be updated for each trip and will remain until the next trip. On the Waybill page at the bottom is a link to the actual James River Insurance Co. doc. This is what you would show when required.


----------



## LimoGuy (Jan 31, 2015)

There are 3 steps to being a vehicle for hire (VFH) in Florida, and make no mistake, you are a VFH...

*Vehicle Insurance:*
Commercial liability will run about $600 per month for a solo operator. If your vehicle is financed, you'll also have to add the comp and collision to that.

The law in the state of Florida is that if you are a VHF, you need commercial liability insurance written by a FIGA approved carrier. You also have to have ACORD certs made out individually in favor of seaport and airport authorities you service which have higher than minimum limits. The certs are free after you pay for your policy. If you do ride sharing, you are a VFH and need the above as a minimum. There is no part time exemption.

*Vehicle Permits:*
Vehicle Permits are issued by all the different jurisdictions you offer service in. County, sometimes city, each airport authority and each seaport authority. Look at the windshield of a taxi or limo and you'll need most of them. When you apply for a permit, each jurisdiction will want an ACORD cert in their favor.

*Chauffeur Permits:*
Commonly known as a hack license, almost all of the above jurisdictions will want one. They will check your MVR and criminal record. They sometimes also check your agency record to see if you have been cited for operating without a permit.

These are the 3 basic steps each chauffeur, taxi driver and shuttle and bus operator go through before they are allowed to offer service to the public.


----------

